# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هيا نتدبر القرآن .... في شهر القرآن

## أبو مالك العوضي

بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.

قال الله سبحانه تعالى:{ أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا }
{ أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها }
{ كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب }في شهر رمضان يقرأ القرآن مَن لم يكن يقرؤه، ويزيد في مقدار قراءته مَن كان يقرؤه قبل رمضان.

وكثيرا ما ينقدح في صدر القارئ معنًى من المعاني القرآنية، أو قبس من أنوار الكلمات الربانية، فيرى بعين البصيرة ما لم يكن يراه بعين البصر، ويلين قلبه وجلده خشوعا وإجلالا لذكر الله عز وجل، فيزداد إيمانا ويقينا، ويزداد كذلك علما وفهما.
وقد قال غير واحد من السلف: إن العلم ليس بكثرة المسائل، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في قلب العبد.
وفي الحديث المشهور عن علي رضي الله عنه: ((... إلا فهما يعطيه الله رجلا في القرآن )).

وقد خطر لي أن يذكر كُل منا ما انقدح في ذهنه، وظهر له من استنباط أو تدبر في المعاني القرآنية في أثناء قراءته القرآن في هذا الشهر الكريم.

ومن تدبر آية واحدة فلعلها تكون سبيلا لفوزه في الآخرة، ونجاته يوم القيامة.

ومن نظر في أحوال السلف وجد هذا كثيرا عندهم، رحمهم الله ورضي عنهم، وألحقنا بهم بمنه وكرمه.
وقد أفرده بالتصنيف أيضا جماعة من أهل العلم، منهم الكرجي القصاب، والطوفي الحنبلي، والحافظ السيوطي.

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه
وأعاننا على تدبر كتابه، والوصول لنيل ثوابه.

أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## زكي التلمساني

بارك الله فيك يا أبا مالك على هذه الذي اللفتة الكريمة التي أردت بها احياء سنن الأسلاف، و عسى أن يكتب الله لك أجر كلّ من عمل بها.. و الله الموفق

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

سبحان الله لما تكلم الله عز وجل عن القلوب في بعض المواضع قال: (طمس الله على قلوبهم) لكنه في الآية التي يأمر بتدبر القرآن الكريم فيها يقول: (أم على قلوب أقفالها).

سبحان الله انقدح في قلبي أنه طمس على قلوب الكافرين لأنهم اختاروا الكفر على الإيمان ولم يعد هناك احتمال للرجوع أو الإيمان في هذه الحالة

لكن في المؤمنين لما أمرهم بتدبر القرآن الكريم قال (أم على قلوب أقفالها) ومن صفات الأقفال أنها تقبل الكسر والفتح وليست نهائية فالقلوب هنا مغلقة فقط وليست مقفلة نهائية (ليست مطموسة) ولكنها قلوب صحيحة وسليمة لكنها مغلقة
المشكلة هنا في القفل الذي يغلق القلب

كأن الله عز وجل يلفت نظرنا إلى أن هناك ما يقف حائلا بين القلوب وبين التدبر وهو ذلك القفل الذي يمكن أن يكون الهوى أو البدعة والضلالة ونحو ذلك

أعوذ بالله من الطمس والغلق والإقفال وأسأل الله عز وجل الهداية لنا وللجميع

وقد انقدح ما سبق الآن في ذهني ولم أطالع التفاسير الآن ولا أدري هل أنا مسبوق أم لا؟ كما أرجو أن يصحح ما قد يكون في كلامي من خطأ

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7182

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد . هذا رابط مفيد في هذا الموضوع :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7118

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

(فائدة)
أخرج أبو نعيم في الحلية من طريق محمد بن علي بن حبيش - صاحب الجنيد بن محمد - قال: (صحبت أبا العباس بن عطاء عدة سنين متأدِّبا بآدابه، وكان له كل يوم ختمة، وفي كل شهر رمضان في كل يوم وليلة ثلاث ختمات، وبقيَ في ختمة يستنبط مُودَع القرآن بضع عشرة سنة، يستروح إلى معاني مودِعها، فمات قبل أن يختمها).

(تنبيه)
الواجب استقراء كتب التفسير أولا قدر الطاقة .. لتحقيق: هل المعنى الذي استنبطته أنا قد سُبِقت إليه أم لا .. ثم تأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة عَرض ما توصلت إليه على طلبة العلم .. لا العكس .. وذلك لتعلّق الأمر بكتاب الله تعالى .. 
ثم: ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في مَن يَصدُر منه تفسيرا لم يُسبَق إليه ؟
وما هو الحد الفارق بين الاستنباط، والتتفسير ؟

وهذا التنبيه المعنيّ به الأخ شتا وفقه الله.

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## شريف شلبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الأمور الواضحة في كتاب الله والتي لا يكاد المرء يجد إشارة اليها في كتب الشريعة أو التفاسير بقدر ذكرها في القرآن - إيتاء ذوي القربى - حيث قدم الله إيتاءهم على إيتاء الفقراء والمساكين واليتامى في جميع آيات القرآن ولم يشترط أن يكونوا فقراء ، بل أكد تعالى على أن ذلك حق لهم فقال ( وآت ذا القربى حقه ، والمسكين وابن السبيل ) ، كما جعل الله إيتاء ذوى القربى من علامات الشريعة المطهرة وعناوينها الكبرى حين قال ( إن الله يأمر بالعدل والاحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى ) .
شريف شلبي

----------


## أبو ربيع السلفي

كثر هذه الأيام الكلام في مسألة التدبر وكأن القارئين للقرآن لم يسمعوا بهذا الأمر إلا هذا العام والخوف أن يتوصل به إلى ما أشار إليه شيخ الإسلام بقوله :
إذا جاءنا تفسيران لآية عن السلف فلا يجوز أن نأتي بتفسير ثالث , أو نحو هذا الكلام .
والملاحظ أن الذين تكلموا في هذا الباب يقولون " هذا الذي انقدح في ذهني فإن وافق ماقاله المفسرون فالحمد لله على توفيقه " 
وكأننا نقف أمام ابن عباس أو مجاهد فالحذر الحذر إخوة الإيمان واحذروا مسالك الشيطان .

وإذا كان بعض الإخوة يظن أن الأمر فيه خير فلا بد أن يبين لنا ماذا يقصد بالتدبر لأن الأمر خرج عن حده والله أعلم 

أرجو أن تتقبلوا نصيحتي بصدر رحب . 

وبالمناسبة فإنني أشكر أخانا أشرف على تعليقه .

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ أبو ربيع السلفي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الكلام الذي ذكرت يغلق الباب لتدبر معاني الكتاب والبحث عن درره التي لن تنتهي ، ولو التزم بهذا الكلام  علماء المسلمين لما كان بين أيدينا الآن عشرات التفاسير تحوي الكثير من أنوار القرآن وهدايته وتظهر عظمته وعلوه وإعجازه  ولكانوا قد اكتفوا بتفسير شيخ المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري ، وهذا لا يعني عدم الاعتناء بما ورد عن السلف في معاني بعض الآيات والاستعانة بها ولكن أن تكون هذه الآثار حاكمة للقرآن فلا .
كما أنه ينبغي أن يعلم أن أكثر ما ورد عن السلف في معاني الكتاب لا يثبت من جهة السند ، وأكثر أسانيدها لا تصح ، ويروى عن الامام أحمد أنه قال ثلاثة لا أصل لها وذكر منها التفسير .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ شريف وفقه الله
هدية مجانية
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=11&book=1427
التفسير الصحيح: موسوعة الصحيح المسبور من التفسير بالمأثور
أ. د: حِكمت بن بَشير بن ياسين.
واحرص على قراءة المقدمة نفع الله بك

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله

لو انقدح في ذهن قارئ القرآن معنى من المعاني، ولم يكن هو من طلبة العلم، ولا علم له بالتفسير، فهذا ليس بضائره؛ لأن هذا المعنى الذي انقدح له سيجعله يبحث وينظر ويقرأ ويتفكر، ويعلم أمصيب هو أم مخطئ؟

وكثيرا ما كان الناس يستشكلون بعض الآيات ويذهبون إلى أهل العلم فيشفوهم في معناها.

فالفائدة حاصلة حاصلة، سواء كان المعنى المستنبط صحيحا أو غير صحيح؛ لأنه يبعث على البحث والفحص والتحري.

----------


## شتا العربي

> (تنبيه)
> الواجب استقراء كتب التفسير أولا قدر الطاقة .. لتحقيق: هل المعنى الذي استنبطته أنا قد سُبِقت إليه أم لا .. ثم تأتي بعد ذلك مرحلة عَرض ما توصلت إليه على طلبة العلم .. لا العكس .. وذلك لتعلّق الأمر بكتاب الله تعالى .. 
> ثم: ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في مَن يَصدُر منه تفسيرا لم يُسبَق إليه ؟
> وما هو الحد الفارق بين الاستنباط، والتتفسير ؟
> وهذا التنبيه المعنيّ به الأخ شتا وفقه الله.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


حفظك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل أشرف وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على تنبيهكم الجميل ومبارك عليك الشهر الكريم
والحقيقة هناك فرق بين طالب العلم وبين الإنسان العادي (مثلي) ممن يحب التعلم لينجو ويحب العلم وطلبته وليس له في العلم ناقة ولا جمل
فمثلي ربما ينقدح لي الأمر ولا أجد وقتا لمراجعة الكتب فلا أجد أمامي سوى سؤال أهل العلم وطلبته وعرض الأمر عليهم وطلب التصحيح منهم
وهو ما فعلته أنا في كلامي السابق هنا 
بل وفي كل مشاركاتي أرجو أن ينبهني المشايخ وطلبة العلم على أخطائي لأتعلم منكم بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء
فالعمر قصير وما ينبغي على الإنسان أن يتعلمه كثير جدا فمن أين أجد الوقت لمراجعة كل ما أريد؟
فيكفي أن أراجع بعض ما أريد وأعرض الباقي عليكم راجيا تصحيحكم لعل الله عز وجل ينفعني بكم ويجزيكم عني خيرا
وأستغفر الله عز وجل وأتوب إليه من كل خطأ في أي مشاركة من مشاركاتي وأنا راجع عن الخطأ في حياتي وبعد مماتي ولا أجيز لأي مخلوق ينقل عني الخطأ 
ولا تنسوني من الدعاء بالهداية والتوفيق خاصة في شهرنا الكريم
وبعدُ:
فهل المعنى السابق في مشاركتي الأولى يصح فعلا أم لا؟ وما هو الدليل بارك الله فيكم؟ أرجو الإفادة فلم أراجع التفاسير حتى ساعتي
وجزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك فيكم
وأكرر شكري على تنبيهكم السابق
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ أشرف بن محمد شكرا لك ... وبارك الله فيك ..وجزاك خيراً 
ولقد قرأت المقدمة المشار اليها ولا اعتراض عندي على ما فيها ، ولكني أعتقد أن التفسير بالمأثور ( ما كان عن الصحابة فمن بعدهم ) ليس مقدساً ولا مسلماً به حتى لو صحت نسبته اليهم لا سيما وقد اختلفوا في الكثير من معاني الكتاب فينبغي الاطلاع على ما أثر عنهم وعرضه على الكتاب في آياته الأخرى الصريحة والواضحة والسنة الصحيحة وما اتفق عليه المسلمون من قواعد الشريعة وأصول العقائد كما ينبغي أن يكون ملائما للسياق القرآني في الآية نفسها وفي الآيات السابقة واللاحقة لها  ، كما أنه لا بد أن لا ننسى  أن كتاب الله  قد وصفه قائله تعالى بأنه هدىً ، تبياناً لكل شيء ، موعظة للمتقين ، رحمة للمؤمنين ، تفصيلاً لكل شيء وقال عنه ( إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون ) ، (  أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها )
فما معنى التدبر والتعقل في آيات الكتاب إن نحن قصرنا معانيه فقط على ما جاءنا عن السلف رضوان الله عليهم ومنعنا الناس - من كان مؤهلاً منهم - عن استخراج درره وكنوزه التي لا تنتهي ؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

فائـدة بشأن الأمثـال في القرآن  

في البغوي (1/283) : (في كل سنبلة مائة حبة) ، فإن قيل : فما رأينا سنبلة فيها مائة حبة فكيف ضرب المثل به ؟ قيل : ذلك متصور ، غير مستحيل ، وما لايكون مستحيلاً جاز ضرب المثل به وإن لم يوجد. أ.هـ.

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

لم ار احدا من المعاصرين اعتنى بالتدبر في كتبه كرجلين : ابن سعدي ومحمد الامين رحمة الله عليهما .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ شلبي وفقه الله
لقد أتيت عجبا أخي الفاضل

وهذه عناوين سريعة:

[لا سبيل إلى معرفة معاني القرآن إلا من جهة النقل]
قال ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله: (فلما لم نجد سبيلا إلى معرفه شيء من معاني كتاب الله، ولا من سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا من جهه النقل والروايه، وجب أن نميِّز بين عدول الناقلة والرواة ...).اهـ
وقال رحمه الله: (فإن قيل: كيف السبيل إلى معرفة ما ذكرت من معاني كتاب الله عز وجل ومعالم دينه ؟ قيل: بالآثار الصحيحه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعن أصحابه النجباء الألباء الذين شهدوا التنزيل، وعرفوا التأويل - رضي الله عنهم -).اهـ

وأنظر مقدمة الطبري لتفسيره، ص73-76 وص92-93، مهـم.

[مِن أي طبقة يكون المفسِّر ؟]
أنظر كلام السيوطي في مقدمة طبقات المفسرين.

[الخلاف بين السلف فى التفسير قليل، وغالب ما صحَّ منه خلاف تنوع لا تضاد]
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: (الخلاف بين السلف فى التفسير قليل - وخلافهم في الأحكام أكثر من خلافهم فى التفسير - وغالب ما يصحّ عنهم من الخلاف يرجع إلى: اختلاف تنوعّ، لا اختلاف تضاد ...).اهـ إلخ

[التحذير من التساهل في التفسير، وتحرّج السلف من ذلك]
أنظر مقدمة الطبري لتفسيره ص77-79.
ومجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام، 13/373-375، مهـم.

[تحصيل معنـى الأمر بتدبر كلام الله تعالى]
ليس معنى التدبُّر: إحداث تفسير لم يُسبق إليه، فعن الضحاك: {أفلا يتدبرون القرآن}، قال: (النَّظر فيه). خرجه ابن أبي حاتم
وأخرج عبد بن حميد، وابن جرير، عن قتادة: {أفلا يتدبرون القرآن} قال: (إذا والله في القرآن زاجر عن معصية الله، قال: لم يتدبره القوم ويعقلوه، ولكنهم أخذوا بمتشابهه، فهلكوا عند ذلك).
وعند ابن جرير عن قتادة، قوله: {أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا}: (إذا والله يجدون في القرآن زاجرا عن معصية الله، لو تدبره القوم فعقلوه، ولكنهم أخذوا بالمتشابه فهلكوا عند ذلك).
قال البغوي رحمه الله: (قوله تعالى: {أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ} يعني: أفلا يتفكَّرون في القرآن، والتدبر: هو النظر في آخر الأمر، ودُبر كل شيء: آخره).اهـ

أقول: 
ولا بأس بصياغة الآثار المنقولة إلينا بالإسناد بصيغة أدبية، شريطة أن لا تخرج هذه الصياغة عن مضمون الآثار المروية .. كما أنه يجوز التخريج على الأصل، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## شريف شلبي

سيدي الفاضل الأخ أشرف 000 بارك الله فيك
أظن أنني لم آت بعجب فقولك أنه " لا سبيل الى معرفة معاني الكتاب إلا عن طريق النقل " ليس على عمومه 
 قال شيخ الاسلام :
الِاخْتِلَافُ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ عَلَى " نَوْعَيْنِ " مِنْهُ مَا مُسْتَنَدُهُ النَّقْلُ فَقَطْ وَمِنْهُ مَا يُعْلَمُ بِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ - إذْ الْعِلْمُ إمَّا نَقْلٌ مُصَدَّقٌ وَإِمَّا اسْتِدْلَالٌ مُحَقَّقٌ وَالْمَنْقُولُ إمَّا عَنْ الْمَعْصُومِ وَإِمَّا عَنْ غَيْرِ الْمَعْصُومِ وَالْمَقْصُودُ بِأَنَّ جِنْسَ الْمَنْقُولِ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عَنْ الْمَعْصُومِ أَوْ غَيْرِ الْمَعْصُومِ - وَهَذَا هُوَ النَّوْعُ الْأَوَّلُ مِنْهُ مَا يُمْكِنُ مَعْرِفَةُ الصَّحِيحِ مِنْهُ وَالضَّعِيفِ وَمِنْهُ مَا لَا يُمْكِنُ مَعْرِفَةُ ذَلِكَ فِيهِ . وَهَذَا " الْقِسْمُ الثَّانِي مِنْ الْمَنْقُولِ " وَهُوَ مَا لَا طَرِيقَ لَنَا إلَى الْجَزْمِ بِالصِّدْقِ مِنْهُ عَامَّتُهُ مِمَّا لَا فَائِدَةَ فِيهِ فَالْكَلَامُ فِيهِ مِنْ فُضُولِ الْكَلَامِ . وَأَمَّا مَا يَحْتَاجُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ إلَى مَعْرِفَتِهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ نَصَبَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ فِيهِ دَلِيلًا فَمِثَالُ مَا لَا يُفِيدُ وَلَا دَلِيلَ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ مِنْهُ اخْتِلَافُهُمْ فِي لَوْنِ كَلْبِ أَصْحَابِ الْكَهْفِ وَفِي الْبَعْضِ الَّذِي ضَرَبَ بِهِ مُوسَى مِنْ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِي مِقْدَارِ سَفِينَةِ نُوحٍ وَمَا كَانَ خَشَبُهَا وَفِي اسْمِ الْغُلَامِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ الْخَضِرُ وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ فَهَذِهِ الْأُمُورُ طَرِيقُ الْعِلْمِ بِهَا النَّقْلُ فَمَا كَانَ مِنْ هَذَا مَنْقُولًا نَقْلًا صَحِيحًا عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَاسْمِ صَاحِبِ مُوسَى أَنَّهُ الْخَضِرُ - فَهَذَا مَعْلُومٌ وَمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَذَلِكَ بَلْ كَانَ مِمَّا يُؤْخَذُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ - كَالْمَنْقُولِ عَنْ كَعْبٍ وَوَهْبٍ وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إسْحَاقَ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِمَّنْ يَأْخُذُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ - فَهَذَا لَا يَجُوزُ تَصْدِيقُهُ وَلَا تَكْذِيبُهُ إلَّا بِحُجَّةِ كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { إذَا حَدَّثَكُمْ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ فَلَا تُصَدِّقُوهُمْ وَلَا تُكَذِّبُوهُمْ فَإِمَّا أَنْ يُحَدِّثُوكُمْ بِحَقِّ فَتُكَذِّبُوهُ وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُحَدِّثُوكُمْ بِبَاطِلِ فَتُصَدِّقُوهُ } وَكَذَلِكَ مَا نُقِلَ عَنْ بَعْضِ التَّابِعِينَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ أَنَّهُ أَخَذَهُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَمَتَى اخْتَلَفَ التَّابِعُونَ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْضُ أَقْوَالِهِمْ حُجَّةً عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَمَا نُقِلَ فِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ نَقْلًا صَحِيحًا فَالنَّفْسُ إلَيْهِ أَسْكَنُ مِمَّا نُقِلَ عَنْ بَعْضِ التَّابِعِينَ لِأَنَّ احْتِمَالَ أَنْ يَكُونَ سَمِعَهُ مِنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ مِنْ بَعْضِ مَنْ سَمِعَهُ مِنْهُ أَقْوَى ؛ وَلِأَنَّ نَقْلَ الصَّحَابَةِ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أَقَلُّ مِنْ نَقْلِ التَّابِعِينَ وَمَعَ جَزْمِ الصَّاحِبِ فِيمَا يَقُولُهُ فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ إنَّهُ أَخَذَهُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَقَدْ نُهُوا عَنْ تَصْدِيقِهِمْ ؟ وَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا الِاخْتِلَافِ الَّذِي لَا يُعْلَمُ صَحِيحُهُ وَلَا تُفِيدُ حِكَايَةُ الْأَقْوَالِ فِيهِ هُوَ كَالْمَعْرِفَةِ لِمَا يُرْوَى مِنْ الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ وَأَمْثَالِ ذَلِكَ . وَأَمَّا " الْقِسْمُ الْأَوَّلُ " الَّذِي يُمْكِنُ مَعْرِفَةُ الصَّحِيحِ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا مَوْجُودٌ فِيمَا يُحْتَاجُ إلَيْهِ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ فَكَثِيرًا مَا يُوجَدُ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَالْمَغَازِي أُمُورٌ مَنْقُولَةٌ عَنْ نَبِيِّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَسَلَامُهُ وَالنَّقْلُ الصَّحِيحُ يَدْفَعُ ذَلِكَ ؛ بَلْ هَذَا مَوْجُودٌ فِيمَا مُسْتَنَدُهُ النَّقْلُ وَفِيمَا قَدْ يُعْرَفُ بِأُمُورِ أُخْرَى غَيْرِ النَّقْلِ . فَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنَّ الْمَنْقُولَاتِ الَّتِي يُحْتَاجُ إلَيْهَا فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ نَصَبَ اللَّهُ الْأَدِلَّةَ عَلَى بَيَانِ مَا فِيهَا مِنْ صَحِيحٍ وَغَيْرِهِ وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْمَنْقُولَ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ أَكْثَرُهُ كَالْمَنْقُولِ فِي الْمَغَازِي وَالْمَلَاحِمِ ؛ وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَد ثَلَاثَةُ أُمُورٍ لَيْسَ لَهَا إسْنَادٌ : التَّفْسِيرُ وَالْمَلَاحِمُ وَالْمَغَازِي وَيُرْوَى لَيْسَ لَهَا أَصْلٌ أَيْ إسْنَادٌ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْغَالِبَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَرَاسِيلُ 0000الخ

وأما إحالتك لي على ما ذكره الطبري في مقدمة التفسير وأظنك تقصد الروايات التي تشنع على القول في القرآن بالرأي فأرجو مراجعة تحقيق صحة المرويات في ذلك وتخريخات الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، علاوة على اننا لا ننادي بأن يقول الناس برأيهم في الكتاب ولكن التفكر والتدبر وتعقل الآيات عند الملمين باللغة وعلوم الشريعة .

وقد ذكرتم سيادتكم عن الضحاك في قوله تعالى أفلا يتدبرون القرآن : النظر فيه   0000 وعن البغوى : التفكر فيه 00 فما معنى النظر فيه هل هو إسقاط البصر على صفحات المصحف؟ أو أن الضحاك يقصد النظر في المعاني المروية عن الصحابة والتابعين  أو مقصد البغوي التفكر فيما قاله الصحابة والتابعون في الآيات ؟

إن إغلاق باب استحداث قول جديد في آيات الكتاب - الذي نقول دائما أنه لا تنتهي عجائبه - يشبه القول بإغلاق باب الاجتهاد - وإنما ينبغي أن يكون القيد أن لا يخرج المستنبط بقول يخالف إجماعا أو ما استقرت عليه الشريعة من أحكام أو عقائد أو يكون مخالفاً للغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن  والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وأحكم .

 .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ شلبي وفقه الله، ولست لك بسيِّد ..
* ليس في كلام شيخ الإسلام - على طوله - أي دليل على صحة ما ذكرت ..
* ولم أُرِد بإحالتي على الطبري ما أشرت إليه .. وأنا قد ذكرت لكم أرقام الصفحات، ويمكنكم إعادة مراجعتها ..
* وبالنسبة لتفسير الآية المأمور فيها بالتدبر، فخلاصة القول: أنَّ تدبر القرآن: (هو التأمل في معانيه، وتحديق الفكر فيه، وفي مبادئه وعواقبه، ولوازم ذلك). قاله السعدي = وهذا معنى قول الضحاك: (النظر فيه).
إذا السعدي لم يأت بجديد .. وما فعله إعادة صياغة للمأثور بعبارة لطيفة دقيقة .. وقد صرَّحت بصحة هذا المسلك ..
* أما القول بغلق باب الاجتهاد .. إلخ فأنا قد ذكرت أنه يصح التخريج على الأصل ..
* وأنت قد شرطت لاستحداث قول جديد أمورا يخرج بها عن أن يكون جديدا .. فتنبَّه
* حتى تفسير القرآن بلغة العرب .. فهذا لا يُعرَف إلا من جهة النقل ..
أخي الكريم 
أنا عندما قلت أنك قد أتيت عجبا
فأنا أعني ما أقول بموضوعية وحيادية
وهذا هو حوار العلم .. فأرجو أن لا تغضب من أخيك بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أرجو من الإخوة الكرام أن يتركوا النقاش في هذه المسائل لما بعد رمضان.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لماذا يا أبا مالك .. وهل هذا مطرد في جميع المسائل نفع الله بك ؟

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ كارم محمود 
إن أردت كنوزا قرآنية لمعاصرين آخرين غير ابن السعدي ومحمد الأمين رحمهما الله ، فأدعوك للاطلاع على :
التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور ، في ظلال القرآن لسيد قطب ، تفسير القرآن الحكيم لرشيد رضا

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ونفع بك أخي الفاضل كارم ابن محمود

[فائدة ذات صلة]
قول أحمد رحمه الله: (ثلاثة لا أصل لها: التفسير، والملاحم، والمغازي). خرجه الخطيب في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي، و: (غاية ما يُحمَل عليه أنَّ أغلب ما نُسِب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس له أسانيد صحيحة متصلة). قاله د. إسماعيل الطحان: دراسات حول القرآن الكريم، ص141، وأصل العبارة في الإتقان، للسيوطي، نقلا عن المحققين من أصحاب أحمد.
وفي الجامع للخطيب: (وهذا الكلام محمول على وجه: وهو أن المراد به كتب مخصوصة في هذه المعاني الثلاثة غير معتمد عليها ولا موثوق بصحتها؛ لسوء أحوال مصنِّفيها، وعدم عدالة ناقليها، وزيادات القصاص فيها، فأما كتب الملاحم: فجميعها بهذه الصفة، وليس يصح في ذكر الملاحم المرتقبة، والفتن المنتظرة غير أحاديث يسيرة اتصلت أسانيدها إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم من وجوه مرضية، وطرق واضحة جلية. وأما الكتب المصنَّفة في تفسير القرآن: فمن أشهرها كتابا الكلبي ومقاتل بن سليمان).اهـ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[إلحاق]
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: (وفي الجملة: مَن عدل عن مذاهب الصحابة والتابعين وتفسيرهم إلى ما يخالف ذلك: كان مخطئا في ذلك، بل مبتدعا، وإن كان مجتهدا مغفورا له خطؤه، فالمقصود: بيان طرق العلم وأدلته، وطرق الصواب. 
ونحن نعلم: أنَّ القرآن قرأه الصحابة والتابعون وتابعوهم، وأنهم كانوا أعلم بتفسيره ومعانيه، كما أنهم أعلم بالحق الذى بَعث الله به رسوله؛ فمَن خالف قولهم، وفسَّر القرآن بخلاف تفسيرهم، فقد أخطأ في الدليل والمدلول جميعا، ومعلوم أن كل من خالف قولهم: له شبهة يذكرها، إما: عقلية، وإما سمعية).اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لماذا يا أبا مالك .. وهل هذا مطرد في جميع المسائل نفع الله بك ؟


أولا: لأن هذه المناقشات خارجة عن الموضوع، وبناء عليه كان ينبغي حذفها، ولكني آثرت إبقاءها لعلنا نغير من طريقتنا.
ثانيا: يمكنك إفراد أمثال هذه المناقشات في موضوع مخصص.
ثالثا: لأن النقاش في أمثال هذه المسائل عادة يطول، والوقت في رمضان يضيق عن مثل هذا.
رابعا: ..... يكفي ما سبق (ابتسامة)

----------


## شتا العربي

لا زلتُ حتى لحظتي هذه أتفكر وأتدبر في بدء الله عز وجل لكتابه باسمه سبحانه (على قول من قال بأن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم آية من الفاتحة) أو بالحمد لله في قوله تعالى: (الحمد لله رب العالمين) وفي ختم الله عز وجل كتابه بـ (الجِنَّةِ والنَّاس).

أرجو من وقف على ما يفيد في هذه الجزئية أن يتفضل فيكتبها هنا مشكورا له مقدما.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من عجائب التدبر والتفكر ما حكاه بعض مشايخنا عن أحد الأمريكان لما سئل عن سبب إسلامه؟
فقال: سبب إسلامي أول آية في سورة البقرة!
قالوا: كيف؟
قال: ما قرأت كتابا من الكتب، إلا وجدت مؤلفه يبدؤه بكثير من المقدمات التي تمهد للفكرة الأساسية التي يريد توصيلها للقارئ لكي ينتقل به من جزئية إلى جزئية، ولا يهجم به إلى النتيجة مباشرة، كي يكون الكلام مقبولا مستساغا عند القارئ.
فلما قرأت سورة البقرة وجدت الله عز وجل بدأها بقوله ( ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه )!
فتعجبت وقلت: لو لم يكن صاحب هذا الكتاب واثقًا أن كتابه لا يمكن أن يُتحدى، ما بدأه بهذا التحدي الصارخ لكل من يقرأ الكتاب، وكأنه يُعجز القارئ أن يجد فيه خطأ واحدا!

----------


## شتا العربي

> من عجائب التدبر والتفكر ما حكاه بعض مشايخنا عن أحد الأمريكان لما سئل عن سبب إسلامه؟
> فقال: سبب إسلامي أول آية في سورة البقرة!
> قالوا: كيف؟
> قال: ما قرأت كتابا من الكتب، إلا وجدت مؤلفه يبدؤه بكثير من المقدمات التي تمهد للفكرة الأساسية التي يريد توصيلها للقارئ لكي ينتقل به من جزئية إلى جزئية، ولا يهجم به إلى النتيجة مباشرة، كي يكون الكلام مقبولا مستساغا عند القارئ.
> فلما قرأت سورة البقرة وجدت الله عز وجل بدأها بقوله ( ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه )!
> فتعجبت وقلت: لو لم يكن صاحب هذا الكتاب واثقًا أن كتابه لا يمكن أن يُتحدى، ما بدأه بهذا التحدي الصارخ لكل من يقرأ الكتاب، وكأنه يُعجز القارئ أن يجد فيه خطأ واحدا!


سبحان الله أبا مالك جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم
من لحظات فقط سمعتُ نحو ما تفضلتم به من الشيخ عائض القرني وفقه الله وجزاه خيرا في تسجيل لأولى حلقات (مودة أهل البيت عند أهل السنة والجماعة) التي كانت على قناة المستقلة حملتها من موقع السرداب

وانظر هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthread.php?t=98206


وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذه بعض الرسائل الخاصة بجوال (تدبر):

(( تدبر كتاب الله مفتاح للعلوم والمعارف، وبه يستنتج كل خير وتستخرج منه جميع العلوم، وبه يزداد الإيمان في القلب وترسخ شجرته [ابن سعدي] )).

(( (يستحيون نساءكم) أي: يستبقون بناتكم. والاستحياء من الحياة. (المن) هو شيء كالعسل فيه حلاوة يسقط على الشجر من السماء ثم يتجمد. وأصل المن: كل ما من الله به مما لا عمل فيه ولا كد. (السلوى): هو اسم طائر من الطيور ))

(( حقيقة التدبر: إن هذا القرآن قد قرأه عبيد وصبيان لا علم لهم بتأويله، وما تدبر آياته إلا باتباعه، وما هو بحفظ حروفه وإضاعة حدوده، حتى إن أحدهم ليقول: لقد قرأت القرآن فما أسقطت منه حرفا وقد -والله- أسقطه كله، ما يرى القرآن له في خلق ولا عمل [الحسن البصري] ))

(( دعاؤنا لربنا يحتاج منا دعاء آخر أن يتقبله الله، قال تعالى عن خليله إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام -بعد أن دعا بعدة أدعية-: {ربنا وتقبل دعاء} )).

(( علق ابن كثير على قوله تعالى: {وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان} فقال: وفي ذكره تعالى هذه الآية الباعثة على الدعاء، متخللة بين أحكام الصيام، إرشاد إلى الاجتهاد في الدعاء عند إكمال العدة، بل وعند كل فطر )).

(( قد علم أنه من قرأ كتابا في الطب أو الحساب أو غيرهما فإنه لا بد أن يكون راغبا في فهمه وتصور معانيه، فكيف بمن يقرأ كتاب الله تعالى -الذي به هداه وبه يعرف الحق والباطل، والخير والشر-؟ فإن معرفة الحروف بدون المعاني لا يحصل معها المقصود إذ اللفظ إنما يراد للمعنى. [ابن تيمية] )).

(( تأمل! جبل عظيم، شاهق، لو نزل عليه القرآن لخشع، بل تشقق وتصدع، وقلبك هذا، الذي هو -في حجمه- كقطعة صغيرة من هذا الجبل، كم سمع القرآن وقرأه؟ ومع ذلك لم يخشع ولم يتأثر؟ والسر في ذلك كلمة واحدة: إنه لم يتدبر. (أ.د. ناصر العمر) )).

(( جمع الله تعالى الحمد لنفسه في الزمان والمكان كله فقال: {وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض} وقال: {وهو الله لا إله إلا هو له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة} فتبين بهذا أن الألف واللام في (الحمد) مستغرقة لجميع أنواع المحامد، وهو ثناء أثنى به تعالى على نفسه، وفي ضمنه أمر عباده أن يثنوا عليه به. (الأمين الشنقيطي) ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مجموعة أخرى من رسائل التدبر:


(( من مفاتيح التدبر التأني في القراءة:
روى الترمذي وصححه أن أم سلمة نعتت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا هي قراءة مفسرة حرفا حرفا، وهذا كقول أنس - كما في البخاري -: كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مدا.
وقال ابن أبي مليكة: سافرت مع ابن عباس، فكان يقوم نصف الليل، فيقرأ القرآن حرفا حرفا ثم يبكي حتى تسمع له نشيجا. ))


(( {يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء } تأمل.. وفقك الله كم حرم هذا النور أناس كثيرون هم أذكى منك! وأكثر اطلاعا منك! وأقوى منك! وأغنى منك! فاثبت على هذا النور، حتى تأتي - بفضل الله - يوم القيامة مع {النبي والذين آمنوا معه نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} )).


(( وصية من إمام عاش مع القرآن:
عليك بتدبر القرآن حتى تعرف المعنى، تدبره من أوله إلى آخره، واقرأه بتدبر وتعقل، ورغبة في العمل والفائدة، لا تقرأه بقلب غافل، اقرأه بقلب حاضر، واسأل أهل العلم عما أشكل عليك، مع أن أكثره - بحمد الله - واضح للعامة والخاصة ممن يعرف اللغة العربية. [ابن باز] )).


(( تأمل في سر اختيار القطران دون غيره في قوله تعالى: {سرابيلهم من قطران} وذلك - والله أعلم - لأن له أربع خصائص: حار على الجلد، وسريع الاشتعال في النار، ومنتن الريح، وأسود اللون، تطلى به أجسامهم حتى تكون كالسرابيل! ثم تذكر - أجارك الله من عذابه - أن التفاوت بين قطران الدنيا وقطران الآخرة، كالتفاوت بين نار الدنيا ونار الآخرة! [الزمخشري] )).


(( إياك - يا أخي - ثم إياك، أن يزهدك في كتاب الله تعالى كثرة الزاهدين فيه، ولا كثرة المحتقرين لمن يعمل به ويدعو إليه، واعلم أن العاقل، الكيس، الحكيم، لا يكترث بانتقاد المجانين. (الأمين الشنقيطي) )).


(( قال تعالى: {ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا} تأمل.. هذا وصف الخدم، فما ظنك بالمخدومين؟! لا شك أن حالهم ونعيمهم أعظم وأعلى! جعلنا الله وإياك من أهل ذلك النعيم. )).

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## الروض الأنف

من تأملاتي !!

- في آل عمران [ إن كنتم تعقلون ] (118) لأنها آية تحذير ، وفي الحديد [ لعلكم تعقلون ] (17) لأنها آية رحمة . 

- في الحجر : الكلام على الماء من جهة الشرب ، فلذلك قال [ فأنزلنا من السماء ماءً ( فأسقيناكموه ) وما أنتم له ( بخازنين ) ] بدليل ما قبلها [ وجعلنا لكم فيها ( معايش ) ومن لستم له ( برازقين ) ] ، وأما في المؤمنون : فالكلام على الزرع فلذلك قال [ وأنزلنا من السماء ماءً ( بقدر ) - لأن الزرع يحتاج إلى مقدار من الماء لو زاد لهلك الزرع ، بعكس آية الحجر فكثرة الماء مطلوبة للتخزين ( فأسكناه ) ( في الأرض ) ..] بدليل ما بعدها [ فأنشأنا لكم به ( جنات من نخيل وأعناب لكم فيها فواكه ) ..] و [ شجرة تخرج من طور سيناء ..] 

- في المائدة : [ يبتغون فضلاً من ( ربهم ) ورضواناً ..] (2) وهو الموضع الوحيد ، والموضعان الآخران [ يبتغون فضلاً من ( الله ) ورضواناً ] الفتح (29) والحشر (8) ، لأن آية المائدة في سياق الحج ، والحج مظنة التجارة فناسب التعبير بـ(ربهم) والربوبية تناسب الرزق ، يؤيده قوله تعالى في البقرة [ الحج أشهر معلومات .. ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلاً من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله .. ] (198) 

- حوار فرعون مع السحرة ورد في ثلاثة مواضع ، اثنان منها متشابهان ، في طه (71) والشعراء (49) ، أما الأول منها فهو في الأعراف [ قال ( فرعون ) آمنتم (به) قبل أن آذن لكم ( إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة .. ( ثم ) لأصلبنكم أجمعين ] فهذا الموضع نلحظ فيه ظهور شخصية فرعون ، ولهذا : 
1- صرح باسم فرعون ، ولم يذكر في الموضعين . 
2- قال : [ آمنتم به ] ، أي بما جاء ، وفي الموضعين [ آمنتم له ] لبروز شخصية موسى ، وكأن الإيمان هو لشخص موسى . 
3- قال [ مكر مكرتموه ] بينما في الموضعين [ إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر ] لبروز شخصية موسى . 
4- قال [ ثم لأصلبنكم ] فأتى بـ(ثم) لتدل على قدرته عليهم ولو بعد حين ، فهم في سلطته ، وفي الموضعين [ ولأصلبنكم ] وهي أقل في القوة لأنها تناسب اختفاء شخصية فر عون . 
5- لظهور شخصية فرعون في الأعراف جاء رد السحرة فيه استكانة [ إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون () وما تنقم منا إلا أن آمنا ..] ، وفي الموضعين لاختفاء شخصية فرعون جاء الرد قوياً في طه [ لن نؤثرك على ما جاءنا ..فاقض ما أنت قاض ] وفي الشعراء [ لا ضير .. ] .

أكمل إن شاء الله بعد التراويح .

----------


## الروض الأنف

- في الأنعام [ ذلكم الله ربكم ( لا إله إلا هو ) ( خالق كل شيء ) ( فاعبدوه ) .. ] (102) فبدأ بالألوهية ثم الربوبية ، ثم أكد على الألوهية ، لأن السياق في الرد على المشركين ، بدليل ما قبلها [ وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن ..] ، وأما في غافر فقال [ ذلكم الله ربكم ( خالق كل شيء ) ( لا إله إلا هو ) فأنى تؤفكون ] (62) فبدأ بالربوبية ثم بالألوهية ، لأنه في سياق ذكر النعم ، بدليل ما قبلها [ الله الذي جعل لكم الليل .. ] وما بعدها [ الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض قراراً ..] . 

- في سورة الأحزاب : [ يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا ( الرسولا ) (66) وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا ( السبيلا ) (67) ] بالمد فيهما ، وهو خلاف الأصل ، ولذلك لم يمد ( السبيل ) في أول السورة فقال [ والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي ( السبيل ) ] (4) ، وذلك لأن آيتي المد هما من قول أهل النار ، وهو يصطرخون فيها ويمدون أصواتهم بالبكاء ، كما قال تعالى في فاطر [ وهم يصطرخون فيها ] فالمقام مقام صراخ ومد صوت فناسب المد ، وآية (4) ليست من هذا القبيل . 
د/فاضل السامرائي (بتصرف) . 

-ورد تقديم (ضراً) على (نفعاً) في خمسة مواضع ، وقدمت ( نفعاً ) على ( ضراً ) في ثلاثة مواضع : الأعراف (188) لأنه قال [ ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من ( الخير ) ] والخيرية تقتضي تقديم النفع ، وفي الرعد (16) وسبأ (42) لأنه قال في الرعد [ قل أفاتخذتم من دونه ( أولياء ) ] وفي سبأ [ قالوا سبحانك أنت ( ولينا ) من دونهم ] والولاية محبة ونصره فهي تقتضي تقديم النفع على الضر . 

- في آل عمران [ قالت رب أنى يكون لي ( ولد ) ..] (47) ، وفي مريم [ قالت رب أنى يكون لي ( غلام ) ولم يمسسني بشر ( ولم أك بغياً ) ] (20) ففي آل عمران كانت تناجي الله متعجبة أن يكون لها ( ولد ) سواء أكان ذكراً أم أنثى ، وأما في مريم فقالت ( غلام ) رداً على كلام جبريل [ لأهب لك ( غلاماً ) زكياً ] ، وزادت في مريم [ ولم أك بغياً ] لأن جبريل تمثل [ لها بشراً سوياً ] فاحتاجت نفي البغاء عن نفسها . 

- في الواقعة [ على أن نبدل ( أمثالكم ) ..] أي : نغير خلقكم يوم القيامة ، وفي المعارج [ على أن نبدل ( خيراً ) منهم ..] أي : أناس يعملون بطاعتنا ، لأن السياق في الواقعة عن النشأة والخلق بدليل ما قبلها وما بعدها - راجع الآيات - ، وفي المعارج عن الإعراض والمعاصي ، بدليل ما قبلها [ فما للذين كفروا قبلك مهطعين ] أي : نافرين ، وما بعدها [ فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا ..] . 

- وردت [ قال موسى لقومه ] في ستة مواضع ثلاثة منها [ قال موسى لقومه ( يا قوم ) ..] والتصريح بالنداء مع حضور المنادى فيه من جذب اهتمامه وإقباله وتحريك عاطفته ما هو معلوم من أساليب العرب ، وبالنظر إلى هذه المواضع الثلاثة نجد أن أول موضع هو قوله [ وإذا قال موسى لقومه ( يا قوم ) إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم ( باتخاذكم العجل ) ..] البقرة (54) ، فالقضية كفر ، والثاني [ وإذا قال موسى لقومه ( يا قوم ) اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ ( جعل فيكم أنبياء ) ( وجعلكم ملوكاً ) ( وآتاكم ما لم يؤت أحداً من العالمين ) ..] المائدة (20) فذكرهم بنعم عظيمة ، والثالث : [ وإذ قال موسى لقومه ( يا قوم ) ( لم تؤذونني ) وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم .. ] الصف (5) ففي قوله [ لم تؤذونني ] اختزل كل ما أصابه من قومه من مشقة في دعوته لهم . 

- في آل عمران (100) [ يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا ( فريقاً ) من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ..] فخصص ، لأنه قال بعد ذلك [ ليسوا سواءً ..] وفي آية (149) [ يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا ..] فعمم ، لأن الذين كفروا لا خير فيهم جميعاً . 

- في سورة النمل : العفريت وصف نفسه بأنه قوي أمين ، في حين أن الذي عنده علم من الكتاب لم يذكر شيئاً ، وفيه : 
1- تواضع العالم 
2- لا يحتاج العالم لتزكية نفسه ، فحاله شاهدة له 
3- أهل العلم أهل عمل . 
وأما في يوسف [ إني حفيظ عليم ] فلها ما يبررها من كون يوسف مجهولاً عند الملك . 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت إخواني

----------


## حمد

> أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت إخواني


جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب ، طبعاً أفدتنا .
وجزى الله جميع المشاركين خيراً ، ووفّقنا لخدمة دينه الحنيف .

----------


## شريف شلبي

على منوال ما ذكر " الروض الأنف " فإن الله تعالى ذكره قد ذكر أن عصا موسى اهتزت كأنها جان في سورتي النمل والقصص وانقلبت حية في سورة طه بينما ذكر أن العصا انقلبت ثعبانا مبيناً في سورتي الأعراف والشعراء - والجان الحية الصغيرة والثعبان هو الضخم الكبير الذكر من الحيات ، فلما كان موسى حديث العهد بآية العصا انقابت حية صغيرة رأفة من الله به وحتى يتعرف على هذه الآية ، أما حينما واجه فرعون وكان قد اعتاد انقلاب العصا كما أن الحال اقتضى إفزاع فرعون انقلبت ثعبان عظيم - والله أعلم

----------


## الروض الأنف

بارك الله بك أخي شريف شلبي ، لطيفة لطيفة 

- في الأنبياء : [ قالوا ( حرقوه ) وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين (68) .. إلى قوله : وأرادوا به كيداً ( فجعلناهم الأخسرين ) (70) ] ، فقال ( فجعلناهم الأخسرين ) لأنهم قالوا ( حرقوه ) ، وفي الصافات : قال [ قالوا ابنوا له بنياناً فألقوه في الجحيم (97) فأرادوا به كيداً فجعلناهم الأسفلين (98) ] فلما قالوا ( ابنوا له بنياناً ) قال ( فجعلناهم الأسفلين ) فجازاهم بنقيض عملهم . 

إلى المزيد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=9545

----------


## الروض الأنف

- في الحجر : [ وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا ولها ( كتاب ) معلوم ] ، وفي الشعراء [ وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها ( منذرون ) ] ، لأنه قال في الحجر قبل ذلك [ الر تلك ( آيات الكتاب وقرءان مبين ) ] فناسبها ( كتاب معلوم ) ، وفي الشعراء قال [ منذرون ] لأن السورة بكاملها في سرد قصص المنذرين - الأنبياء -  مع أقوامهم .

----------


## شريف شلبي

حيثما ذكرت " فأخذتهم الصيحة" جاءت معها  "فأصبحو في ديارهم"  وحيثما ذكرت " فأخذتهم الرجفة" جاءت معها  "فأصبحو في دارهم"    فالصيحة أتت لكل واحد منهم في داره فقال في ديارهم ، أما الرجفة وهي الزلزال فقد دمر بيوتهم وأزال جدرانها فأصبحت كأنها دار واحدة فقال في دارهم 0000والله أعلم

----------


## الروض الأنف

رائع .. كم أفرح بهذه اللطائف !!

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تدبراول سورة البقرة 
ان القرا ن فيه لاريب فيه بنزوله من عند الله وانه كلام الله وان فيه الهداية للمتقين وان المتقين هم من يؤمنون  بالغيب ومن ذلك الايمان بالله والملائكة واليوم الاخر والصراط والميزان والجنة والنار وجميع مااخبر الله عنه و اخبرعنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الامور الماضية كاخبار الامم السابقة اوالمستقبلة كاشراط الساعة وعذاب القبر ونعيمه وان المتقين هم الذين يقيمون الصلاة في اوقاتها وكماجاءت بها السنة وكذا يوتون الزكاة لمستحقيها وان المتقين يؤمنون بالقران وانه انزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويؤمنون بجميع الكتب المنزلة ماذكر منها كالتوراة والانجيل وصحف ابراهيم والزبور ومالم يذكر من الكتب السابقة  وبمن انزلت عليه ويؤمنون باليوم  الاخر وهم موقنون به انه ات لاريب فيه وانهم هم اهل الهداية والفلاح في الدنياوالاخرة

----------


## شريف شلبي

قسم الله في سورة الاسراء الناس - بحسب مرادهم - قسمين :
* من كان يريد العاجلة ( الدنيا ) فأخبر عن سنته تعالى معه فقال " عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء ( أي ليس كل ما يريد بل ما يشاؤه الله بحكمته ) لمن نريد ( أي ليس لكل فرد من أفراد طالبي الدنيا ) ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموماً مدحوراً ( سواءً من اعطي أو من لم يعط ) .
* أما من أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن ( فلم يفرق الله تعالى بينهم ولم يقل ما نشاء لمن نريد ، ولكن قال تعالى ) فأولائك ( أي كلهم ) كان سعيهم مشكوراً .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أولا: لأن هذه المناقشات خارجة عن الموضوع، وبناء عليه كان ينبغي حذفها، ولكني آثرت إبقاءها لعلنا نغير من طريقتنا.
> ثانيا: يمكنك إفراد أمثال هذه المناقشات في موضوع مخصص.
> ثالثا: لأن النقاش في أمثال هذه المسائل عادة يطول، والوقت في رمضان يضيق عن مثل هذا.
> رابعا: ..... يكفي ما سبق (ابتسامة)


الأخ أبو مالك 
أحسنت
يكفي ما سبق

----------


## المسيطير

جزاكم الله خيرا .

أفادني والدي حفظه الله البارحة فائدة .... أردت طرحها عليكم ، ولم يتيسر لي البحث عن من ذكرها ابتداءً :
قال حفظه الله :
تأمل في قصة موسى عليه السلام ... ألا ترى أن قصته مع الخضر عليه السلام قد حدث ما يقاربها لموسى عليه السلام ؟! .
قلت : كيف ؟.
قال حفظه الله ، وأمد في عمره على طاعته : تأمل معي :
- موسى عليه السلام ألقته والدته في البحر وخافت عليه من الغرق .... والخضر عليه السلام خرق السفينة فخاف موسى على أهلها من الغرق .
- قصة موسى عليه السلام وقتله الرجل  .... وقصة الخضر عليه السلام وقتله الغلام .
- قصة موسى مع الفتاتين ، ومساعدتهما .... وقصة الخضر عليه السلام مع الغلامين ومساعدتهما .

فهل سبق والدي إلى هذا القول أحدٌ ( ابتسامة ) .


-

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا أظنه قد سبق لمثل هذه اللطيفة (ابتسامة)


...............
مجموعة أخرى من رسائل التدبر:

(( يجب على من علم كتاب الله أن يزدجر بنواهيه ويخشى الله ويتقيه  ويراقبه ويستحييه، فإنه حمل أعباء الرسل، وصار شهيدا في القيامة على من خالف من أهل الملل، فالواجب على من خصه الله بحفظ كتابه، أن يتلوه حق تلاوته، ويتدبر حقائق عبارته،ـ ويتفهم عجائبه، ويتبين غرائبه، قال الله تعالى: {كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب} [القرطبي في مقدمة تفسير] ))

(( في سورة الشعراء (آية 52) قال تعالى -في قصة أصحاب موسى-: {أن أسر بعبادي} فلما ضعف توكلهم ولم يستشعروا كفاية الله لهم، سلبهم هذا الوصف الشريف، فقال عنهم (آية 61) {قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون} [د. محمد بن عبد الله بن جابر القحطاني] ))

(( ما أحسن وقع القرآن وبل نداه على القلوب التي ما تحجرت ولا غلب عليها الأشر والبطر والكفر والنفاق والزندقة ، والإلحاد! هو والله نهر الحياة المتدفق على قلوب القابلين له، والمؤمنين به، يغذيها بالإيمان، والتقوى لله تعالى، ويحميها من التعفن والفساد، ويحملها على كل خير وفضيلة [الشيخ صالح البليهي] ))

(( إذا حبست عن طاعة، فكن على وجل من أن تكون ممن خذلهم الله وثبطهم عن الطاعة كما ثبط المنافقين عن الخروج للجهاد، قال تعالى: {ولو أرادوا الخروج لأعدوا له عدة ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين} [د. مساعد بن سليمان الطيار] ))

(( وقد أعلم الله تعالى خلقه أن من تلا القرآن، وأراد به متاجرة مولاه الكريم، فإنه يربحه الربح الذي لا بعده ربح، ويعرفه بركة المتاجرة في الدنيا والآخرة [الإمام الآجري] ))

(( قال حازم بن دينار: رأيت رجلا قام يصلي من الليل، فافتتح سورة الواقعة، فلم يجاوز قوله {خافضة رافعة} حتى أصبح، فخرج من المسجد، فتبعته، فقلت: بأبي أنت وأمي! ما {خافضة رافعة} - أي لماذا استمررت طول الليل ترددها -؟! فقال: إن الآخرة خفضت قوما لا يرفعون أبدا، ورفعت قوما لا ينخفضون أبدا، فإذا الرجل عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله ))

(( القلب لا يدخله حقائق الإيمان إذا كان فيه ما ينجسه من الكبر والحسد قال تعالى: {أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم}، وقال تعالى: {سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق وإن يروا كل آية لا يؤمنوا بها وإن يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا وإن يروا سبيل الغي يتخذوه سبيلا} وأمثال ذلك [ابن تيمية] ))

(( الصبر زاد، لكنه قد ينفد؛ لذا أمرنا أن نستعين بالصلاة الخاشعة؛ لتمد الصبر وتقويه: {واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة، وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين} [د. محمد الخضيري] )).

(( إذا عظم في صدرك تعظيم المتكلم بالقرآن، لم يكن عندك شيء أرفع، ولا أشرف، ولا أنفع، ولا ألذ، ولا أحلى من استماع كلام الله جل وعز، وفهم معاني قوله تعظيما وحبا له، وإجلالا، إذ كان تعالى قائله، فحب القول على قدر حب قائله [الحارث المحاسبي] )).

(( إذا ذكر أهل الكتاب - في القرآن - بصيغة {الذين آتيناهم الكتاب} فهذا لا يذكره الله إلا في معرض المدح، وإذا ذكروا بصيغة {أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب} فلا تكون إلا في معرض الذم، وإن قيل فيهم {أوتوا الكتاب} فقد يتناول الفريقين؛ لكنه لا يفرد به الممدوحون فقط، وإذا جاءت {أهل الكتاب} عمت الفريقين كليهما [ابن القيم] ))

(( من النصح لكتاب الله: شدة حبه، وتعظيم قدره، والرغبة في فهمه، والعناية بتدبره؛ لفهم ما أحب مولاه أن يفهمه عنه، وكذلك الناصح من الناس يفهم وصية من ينصحه، وإن ورد عليه كتاب منه، عني بفهمه؛ ليقوم عليه بما كتب به فيه إليه، فكذلك الناصح لكتاب ربه، يعنى بفهمه؛ ليقوم لله بما أمر به كما يحب ويرضى، ويتخلق بأخلاقه، ويتأدب بآدابه [ابن رجب] ))

(( تأمل وجه إشارة القرآن إلى طلب علو الهمة في دعاء عباد الرحمن - أواخر سورة الفرقان - {واجعلنا للمتقين إماما} ثم تأمل كيف مدح الناطق بهذا الدعاء! فكيف بمن بذل الجهد في طلبه؟ ثم إن مدح الداعي بذلك دليل على جواز وقوعه، جعلنا الله تعالى أئمة للمتقين. [د. محمد العواجي] ))

(( المؤمن العاقل إذا تلا القرآن استعرضه، فكان كالمرآة يرى بها ما حسن من فعله وما قبح، فما خوفه به مولاه من عقابه خافه، وما رغب فيه مولاه رغب فيه ورجاه، فمن كانت هذه صفته - أو ما قاربها - فقد تلاه حق تلاوته، وكان له القرآن شاهدا وشفيعا، وأنيسا وحرزا، ونفع نفسه، وأهله، وعاد على والديه وولده كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة [الإمام الآجري] ))

(( تأمل قوله تعالى -لما جيء بعرش بلقيس لسليمان عليه السلام-: {فلما رآه مستقرا عنده} فمع تلك السرعة العظيمة التي حمل بها العرش، إلا أن الله قال: {مستقرا} وكأنه قد أتي به منذ زمن، والمشاهد أن الإنسان إذا أحضر الشيء الكبير بسرعة، فلا بد أن تظهر آثار السرعة عليه وعلى الشيء المحضر، وهذا ما لم يظهر على عرش بلقيس، فتبارك الله القوي العظيم [ابن عثيمين] )).

(( ينبغي للقارئ أن يكون شأنه الخشوع، والتدبر، والخضوع، فهذا هو المقصود المطلوب، وبه تنشرح الصدور، وتستنير القلوب، وقد بات جماعة من السلف يتلو الواحد منهم آية واحدة ليلة كاملة أو معظم ليلة يتدبرها عند القراءة [النووي] ))

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

يمكن فصل وإفراد هذه المشاركات في موضوع مستقل:
المشاركات رقم: (6 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 12 - 13 - 14 - 17 - 18 - 19 - 24 - 25).
وأقترح هذا العنوان: 
الإشارة إلى بعض ضوابط التفسير .. (مناقشات).

----------


## أحمد بن مسفر العتيبي

نفع الله بكم . فوائد جليله  .

----------


## أم حكيم

> وفي الصافات : قال [ قالوا ابنوا له بنياناً فألقوه في الجحيم (97) فأرادوا به كيداً فجعلناهم الأسفلين (98) ] فلما قالوا ( ابنوا له بنياناً ) قال ( فجعلناهم الأسفلين ) فجازاهم بنقيض عملهم . 
> إلى المزيد


لاحظ قوله تعالى(فألقوه)
والقاعدة الشرعية : (الجزاء من جنس العمل )

----------


## أم حكيم

> [COLOR=Blue]بومن نظر في أحوال السلف وجد هذا كثيرا عندهم، رحمهم الله ورضي عنهم، وألحقنا بهم بمنه وكرمه.
> أخوكم ومحبكم/ أبو مالك العوضي


من ذلك:
كلام رائع جدا للعلامة أبي يعقوب يوسف السكاكي في كتابه ( مفتاح العلوم )

قاله في أثناء حديثه عن الالتفات:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21893

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> - 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - في آل عمران [ قالت رب أنى يكون لي ( ولد ) ..] (47) ، وفي مريم [ قالت رب أنى يكون لي ( غلام ) ولم يمسسني بشر ( ولم أك بغياً ) ] (20) ففي آل عمران كانت تناجي الله متعجبة أن يكون لها ( ولد ) سواء أكان ذكراً أم أنثى ، وأما في مريم فقالت ( غلام ) رداً على كلام جبريل [ لأهب لك ( غلاماً ) زكياً ] ، وزادت في مريم [ ولم أك بغياً ] لأن جبريل تمثل [ لها بشراً سوياً ] فاحتاجت نفي البغاء عن نفسها . 
> 
> أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت إخواني


أما عن الإفادة فقد أفدت جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء .
وقع سهو في نقلك لهذه الآية والصواب أنه في سورة مريم من دون ذكر رب بينما في آل عمران ذكرت لفظة رب .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

